# General > Business >  Job Wanted

## Jay1980

I am currently seeking employment in the Caithness area.  I have my own car so can get to any location.

I have qualifications in Business Law, Administration, Human Resource Management and Customer Service amongst other things.

I have previously worked as a customer advisor in ASDA and B&Q.  I was also a Security Guard prior to the need of SIA licences.  In addition to this I have worked as a voluntary assistant housing office, removals man, painter and decorator.  I am awaiting my CSCS card but have my pass certificate.

I am looking for either:

A temporary job where I can earn quickly so I can do my C1 drivers licence.
A perminant job where I can utilise and add to my current skills and experience.

I may have access to a van so if you would like any deliveries or removals done let me know.

If you have a job you think I might be interested in, no matter how big or small, please contact me at james.collier1980@yahoo.co.uk.  

I am happy to send a CV if requested.

Am an honest man who is struggling to find work and just sick of being jobless.

----------

